# Goose Gloves



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Bigfoot emailed me back and they said Cabela's and the Worm Ranch will both be carrying BF snows in Feb.
what do you guys think about the goose gloves? I didn't like them at first and I have heard mixed reviews on them. Are they too tough to keep clean? I would only use them a few weekends a year but for $5 a decoy, I might try them.
we just throw out foots in an enclosed so i am wondering if that will have them all dusty and dirty every time we set them out.
Let me know what you guys think.....


----------



## cbirch (Jul 18, 2003)

I bought a dozen of the Standard size blue goose GooseGloves. Haven't had a chance to use them yet, but they look alright. They are made out of cotton, similar to a heavyweight T-shirt. When I set them out in the yard they looked better the further back you stepped from them, so I think they will do OK. Much cheaper than buying more full bodies. I would be willing to part with a half dozen of them if you want to try them. Shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] if you're interested.


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

For $5 each I think I would just get a replacement head and paint it white. It will hold up alot better and look alot more realistic. They sell for $4.99 at cabela's for bigfoots's.
Just my opinion...
Hope this helps...
rc1hunter 8)


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah i thought of that. The only thing is that I have about 100 foots and 4 dozen white northwinds. That would give me a huge majority of darks. We plan on doing a land/water spread with about 60 floaters. Just thought I would like to have about 2-3 dozen of the fullbodies in white.
That would give me about 80 white decoys on land and about 70 darks, with about half and half white and dark floaters.
Anyone else have any experience w/ the gloves?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just alittle info on the water dekes. Alot of people use floaters for snows now, and 60 is an avaerage # of floaters for a group. Birds have seen alot of them as a matter of fact. We ran 150 last spring and 1000-1400 northiwnds, they still didnt decoy real well. So now we went all out and we have 300 floaters and 600 more northiwnds. If this doesnt put birds on the ground I quite!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think you can get it done with a small spread. Its just a matter of timing and selecting the right area.

I don't know if you can pull migrators with a small spread but you can shoot birds if you are hunting on the roost or field they have been using.

Big spreads draw birds but that doesn't mean they will finish. We probably had 15 to 20 thousand birds circle our decoys that first day. How many came down into good shooting range? Not all that many. I would rather have four flocks of 10 birds come in to 25 yards than have 25,000 hover at 80 yds and then fly off.

Small and good quality will work.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

amen....the bigs flocks get your heart pumpin' but it is tough to them to finish...it's fun to see thousands of birds circling but then they get to 80 and just stay there(just like gg said)...then you just hope to get a few singles to drop out of the flock...goods days are made or broken by getting birds to drop out of the big flock. By the time they get to ND in the spring the big flocks are educated. You gotta find the smaller flocks of juvies....


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Kinda my thoughts....I haven't hunted these things too much but when I have, less #'s w/ greater quality has worked better for us. Those Higdon stackables look awesome and I think those feeders will be deadly with the movement. I am trying to get rid of some other decoys to buy those.


----------

